# SEPTEMBER PHOTO CONTEST RULES



## fender66 (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay Tinboaters....let's get this started for SEPT.

This month's topic (brought to you by Jim) will be *"JUNK DRAWERS"*.

So, get your cameras out and open your drawers......(did I just type that) :shock: 

Rules:

You must have made at least 4 posts during August 2012.

1) *PM a photo that you've taken that fits the category of "JUNK DRAWERS" to either Fender66 or Jim. You must NOT post your photo yourself. All photos will be submitted anonymously until the contest is over.* In fact I will personally lock the topic so that only Jim and I can post photos to it.
2) Must be a photo taken by YOU.
3) Photo must be taken on or after SEPTEMBER 1, 2012. (this is on an honor system guys....we're trusting you on this)
4) Maximum photo size should be no larger than 800 pixels on the longest side (portrait or landscape view)
5) Color or black & white entries
6) One entry per member. Please don't post multiple photos to the thread.
7) Only the basic Photoshop edits allowed. (crop, levels, curves, color, etc..) If you're using the clone stamp or magic wand or adding text....you're cheating and can be disqualified. :shock:


Any questions....better safe to ask than to assume.

PLEASE POST YOUR PHOTOS HERE: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=27586&p=283530#p283530

Start date: September 13 2012
End date: Sunday, September 30th, 2012 (Midnight)

Rules subject to change.


----------



## Jim (Sep 13, 2012)

I am in on this one! :LOL2: 

I think that this one should be an anonymous entry until after the contest is over. Pictures should be Pm'd to Fender and/or myself and we can add them to the thread?

Fender, thoughts?


----------



## fender66 (Sep 13, 2012)

Jim said:


> I am in on this one! :LOL2:
> 
> I think that this one should be an anonymous entry until after the contest is over. Pictures should be Pm'd to Fender and/or myself and we can add them to the thread?
> 
> Fender, thoughts?



Love the idea!

Therefore....new rule....just because we can!


----------



## GrogHog (Sep 19, 2012)

Will it matter how big the drawer is ?
Tahee


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh man this is going to be cool!! I like it. Now which drawer to photograph......


----------

